# CPC in Los Angeles CA



## em2177 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am a CPC with over 10 years of working in the healthcare industry. I have extensive knowledge in the field of Coding/Auditing/Billing. I have been CPC certified since 2004 and I am currently enrolled in an AHIMA approved CCS coding class. I am currently looking for an opportunity for advancement. Im interested in either full time on site or part time remote coding work. 

I have worked with several EHR systems as well as with 3M. 

Ability to work independently with minimal supervision and with a high level of accuracy. 

Memberships:
AAPC - 2004
AHIMA - 2012

Coding Background: Outpatient, Inpatient, ER, Observation, HCC, Cardiology, E/M, Family Practice, GI, Internal Medicine, Radiology, OB/GYN, Ophthalmology, Pediatrics, and Surgery.

I reside in Southern California. 

I can forward my resume if requested.

Please feel free to contact me at: pandm2009@att.net

Thank You,


----------

